# Anyone have experience with Laser Designators



## jlcrss (May 17, 2006)

I found this and was wondering how well it works for coyote hunting at night. I think it would be cool to attach to my 22 mag or 17hmr. A little expensive though.


http://www.lasergenetics.com/nd3-laser-designator.aspx


----------



## jaywkr (Apr 7, 2008)

Looks like a great idea. Nice and compact with great battery life.


----------



## ozziesstang (Nov 29, 2009)

Hey thanks for the post on the lasergentics green laser....it looks to have an edge over the light force package...from what im reading....now I have to decide again lol.


----------



## jlcrss (May 17, 2006)

If it works as advertised I think its brilliant. I would think it would be better than the spot light setups. I want one now.


----------



## rc2125 (Dec 3, 2008)

Got one, had it since october now, doesn't like cold weather at all, fizzles out to nothing, it has to be kept warm to function (via body heat or hand warmers). The company I bought it from won't refund my money, nor will BSA, since it's been longer than 30days. It wasn't cold back in october, and storing it in my freezer didn't quite cross my mind back then (didn't know it wasn't gonna like the cold, until after 30 days). So the whole purpose, gun scope mounted illuminator, is not an option now. I even crafted a 1/4" neoprene sleeve for it, didn't help much if any. Theyr'e "fix" is gonna be a similar snuggie of sorts.


----------



## jlcrss (May 17, 2006)

Thanks for the input. I didn't realize that at all. Does the cold zap the batteries or the laser itself?


----------



## Beaverhunter2 (Jan 22, 2005)

They're headquartered in Ft. Lauderdale, FL. I guess they figured no one would go out hunting when the temps dropped below 40 degrees.

John


----------



## kingfishcam (Jul 16, 2002)

rc2125 said:


> Got one, had it since october now, doesn't like cold weather at all, fizzles out to nothing, it has to be kept warm to function (via body heat or hand warmers). The company I bought it from won't refund my money, nor will BSA, since it's been longer than 30days. It wasn't cold back in october, and storing it in my freezer didn't quite cross my mind back then (didn't know it wasn't gonna like the cold, until after 30 days). So the whole purpose, gun scope mounted illuminator, is not an option now. I even crafted a 1/4" neoprene sleeve for it, didn't help much if any. Theyr'e "fix" is gonna be a similar snuggie of sorts.


Good info. I would bet it is the battery that is the problem. I think a couple .50 hand warmers under the neoprene would fix the problem.


----------



## Mitchell Ulrich (Sep 10, 2007)

It's basically a high intensity green flashlight. Keep in mind that if the Coyote is NOT looking at you (shine reflecting off the eyes) then your still going to have problems seeing it, just like a red lens spot light!
Here are some replacement battery's..

*Primary Lithium Battery: 20 Pcs CR123A (3.0V 1300mAh, 3.9Wh each) - UN Approved*

Sale Price: $19.75

They are about a buck a piece which is CHEAP for Lithium. I'm paying about $20.00 for 8 in AA's. Keep them close to your body or wrapped in a hand warmer or Therma-care back warmer and you should be good to go.

Never did catch the price on it..any info?


----------



## jlcrss (May 17, 2006)

I think they are about 350. I am thinking a red spot light would be better probably for coyotes.


----------



## ozziesstang (Nov 29, 2009)

Man! I was on the verge of purchasing one of those laser genics as soon as this Friday, but hearing the testimonial that it has issues in cold weather definitely makes me want to reconsider. Not too happy with the company not standing by the product either. Thanks for the heads up! :yikes:


----------



## kingfishcam (Jul 16, 2002)

Mitchell Ulrich said:


> It's basically a high intensity green flashlight. Keep in mind that if the Coyote is NOT looking at you (shine reflecting off the eyes) then your still going to have problems seeing it, just like a red lens spot light!
> Here are some replacement battery's..
> 
> *Primary Lithium Battery: 20 Pcs CR123A (3.0V 1300mAh, 3.9Wh each) - UN Approved*
> ...


The Firingline in Westland shows them for $273.00, but out of stock.


----------



## rc2125 (Dec 3, 2008)

It has nothing to do with the batteries. First thing I suspected, was a dying battery, switched with two different brand, brand new ones, with no change. Many others are finding out the issue in the cold, on other forums and such. It just fizzles out to nothing in the cold. Which is weird, cuz I deal with lasers quite often, and even in sub freezing temps and ours work just fine regardless of temps. I have not tried some cheap red lasers in the cold to see what they do, but have never heard of any issues. 
It has it's place in the arsenal of lights for calling, etc. Some positives, some negatives. BSA made my list of companies to never deal with again.

BSA official "fix": http://www.lasergenetics.com/Important_Information.html


----------



## kingfishcam (Jul 16, 2002)

rc2125 said:


> It has nothing to do with the batteries. First thing I suspected, was a dying battery, switched with two different brand, brand new ones, with no change. Many others are finding out the issue in the cold, on other forums and such. It just fizzles out to nothing in the cold. Which is weird, cuz I deal with lasers quite often, and even in sub freezing temps and ours work just fine regardless of temps. I have not tried some cheap red lasers in the cold to see what they do, but have never heard of any issues.
> It has it's place in the arsenal of lights for calling, etc. Some positives, some negatives. BSA made my list of companies to never deal with again.
> 
> BSA official "fix": http://www.lasergenetics.com/Important_Information.html


Well, that fix just changed my mind. I will stick to the big, bulky unit I have had for 5 years now. Thanks for the info.


----------



## HunterHawk (Dec 8, 2005)

hahahahaha i love the fix....

what a joke.... why would you even post that!:lol: idiots


it sounded like it would be cool.. (the orginial product that is) too bad it didnt work well...


----------

